# Viv & Frogs - 3 Months Update



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, a quick couple of shots to show how well the plants have grown in and how the Terribs now call it home!!
The mister had just kicked in as I took the shot.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

wow that viv is really nice!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, beautiful viv. Looks really nice.


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, nice Viv and frogs.


----------



## Cohazard (Apr 15, 2008)

very nice! I love those long strands in the center that look like roots of a tree, are they real branches or carved from foam or something?


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

love that big rock! did you mill down the other side of it?


----------



## geckoman2 (Oct 30, 2008)

awesome viv, looks great, frogs are probably really happy.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, the long strands are actually aerial roots from Ivy (Hedera helix) and the boulder is one I made from a piece of flat polystyrene and grout.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

nice viv, how big is it? a 29?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, it's a 42 gallon tank.
Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, here's some clearer shots of the roots and boulder. I was worried that the humidity would breake down the roots very quickly - not so, the roots have statred shooting leaves!!
On top of the grout I dusted the boulder with a mixture of granite and sandstone fines from a local stone masons yard - makes it look really natural.
Regards
Marcus


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That is growing in very nicely. At first I didn't recognize it! Must be a great compliment for someone to ask you if you milled down the back of that rock. Looks real.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I always loved this tank from the first time I saw it.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks amazing!!! How did you mount the vines/ roots? So, so cool!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to agree with Wayne on this one (although most of the time we do agree ) I think this looks even more fantastic grown in a little. Cant wait to see it once it grow is even more. Just watch that ivy, it might take over if you arent careful (the hedera helix.)


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

the tank looks amazing. nice job on putting it together. i cant wait till school is done to put together a large tank like this. never did anything with misters of anything, always did it by hand. what do you have for lights on that tank? 
thnks
ADAM


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! The roots are just planted into the substrate.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is growing in pretty nicely!!


----------



## micky-kennie (Dec 11, 2007)

Could you elaborate on how you did the rock? Did you just mix the granite and sandstone into the grout? Did you just carve the polystyrene, mix grout/granite/sandstone, and then spread the grout over the rock? It looks amazing, I would like to use this idea for a water feature!

Mike


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Mike
firstly, as you say I 'carved, shaped and glued' the polystyrene. Next I mixed up grout with a heavy load of sandstone and granite and spread over the polystyrene. Finally a heavy dusting of the really fine stone. Let it dry for a few days, scrub surface hard with white vinegar about thirty times and hey presto - one pretty realistic boulder!! Next time I make one I'll definately do a 'step by step guide'
Best of luck making your water feature.
Regards
Marcus


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very nice viv! I hope to create one as nice as yours. Good job on the rock , I thought it was real until I read how you created it. You should definetly make a guide.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Fish_lover0591 said:


> Very nice viv! I hope to create one as nice as yours. Good job on the rock , I thought it was real until I read how you created it. You should definetly make a guide.


Thanks for the kind comments James.
Regards 
Marcus


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I love the tank!!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice set-up , but it's not nice that we make fun of other's!
Cheers 
Fraser


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Good looking tank. What kind of brom is that top center?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

mdsponge21236 said:


> Nice set-up , but it's not nice that we make fun of other's!


Who made fun of others??? Sorry I don't understand your comments!!

I've no idea of the brom - bought from a garden centre and the label just said 'bromeliad' -I'm sure someone on here will know it. It's growing like mad at the momment with loads of pups shooting out from the sides.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Who made fun of others??? Sorry I don't understand your comments!!


Yeah that kind of threw me for a loop too lol


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe a weird way of saying that you're are putting everyone else to shame???


----------

